# Forum or YES?



## Guest (Nov 19, 2009)

I currently ride a Burton Blunt, but I want a stiffer board and I am leaning towards the new Forum range/ YES. boards! Does anyone have any thoughts (or know where I can see reviews) on the following boards:
YES.158
Forum Destroyer - Chillidog
Forum Youngblood - Chillidog
Forum Scallywag

Much appreciated.

Please spare the comments about Burton being a corporate sell out blah blah - we've all heard it before!


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

If you can find a YES board, get it. Thats all I got to say about that.....


----------



## hanzosteel (Oct 7, 2009)

i had considered getting the yes 156.5 asym. it's the one with the ultimate grip which i've read does work similar to lib tech's edges. hard to beat the price of yes for super high-end sintered base (i think theirs is 7200 or something crazy like that). ask angry about the chilli dog rocker, he just demoed them.


----------



## hanzosteel (Oct 7, 2009)

yo, found you a review. i think this is from u.k. site.

YES YES. 2010 - Snowboard-Review.com


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2009)

Thanks guys... Next thing is to choose the new bindings! can't get enough of my cartels though, so can't see me changing anytime soon!


----------



## Suburban Blend (Feb 23, 2008)

I rode Burton for over a decade. Now that I've stepped it up to Unions I could not be happier.
Save on Union Snowboard Bindings - ShopTheBlend.com - Order Toll Free 1-866-861-5423

Lifetime guarantee on baseplates, and we service the parts if... you have any trouble.


----------



## m_jel (Apr 21, 2009)

do the yes


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2009)

good luck finding a yes board. I'm pretty sure their first line of boards is all sold out. but I am not certain.


----------



## iKimshi (Feb 18, 2009)

Yea I heard there aren't many left.


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2009)

you could wait til they release their next line in a couple months, but even then I think there's a wait list on preorders.


----------

